# The weasel family Pic Heavy!



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

This season I was after a few firsts for me in my trapping career I spent most all my time splashing in the water, this year was a little different. I wanted to catch a few more firsts and badger was on that list, so made a few sets and the next day I was rewarded with this nice male badger.








Much later in the season I caught this huge male badger, but he was released unharmed.








Then it was off to the water trapping and my first weasel was the first night of season a very nice buck mink, but no pics taken of that one so a few days later I had this nice buck in a dryland trail 110 set.








My next weasel family member was the smelliest of them all the stinker in a coyote set while at UP deer camp.








Then it was off to the UP for fisher/marten season on the 1st of December and the first check produced these nice weasel family members first a female fisher and a few traps later a female marten.
















At this point I had 5 of the members so I figured I might as well catch them all so also on the 1st of Dec. I made a couple otter sets and a week later caught this nice Xl male in an under ice set.








Now I was home free all I needed to take was a longtail and shortail weasel and I would be done. Not counting the least weasel as according to books they are not in my trapping area. 
Put a few boxes out mid Dec. and was rewarded with these nice shortail male and longtail female taken in the same box 4 days apart and that completed my weasel family collection for this year.
















This was the first year I have ever taken all of them in a season, but never tried to before either. Not a difficult task, but you will need to drive some miles and put in a little time.
Had a fun season now that it is over a little too early due to having a minor surgery tomorrow, but I had a lot of fun and this year was my favorite out of the 25+ years I have trapped. I didn't catch a lot of anything, but a little of everything, only thing I was blanked on was a cat, did try though 3 trap nights in the UP and 8 trap nights in the NLP, but no cats came through. I will post pics of canines and put up pics at a later date. This is long enough as it is.

I hope you all enjoy it as much as I did.

OT


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome pics and season! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

That is a really cool progression of your season and a goal which to me is a lifetime one. Trapping a badger and an otter alone for me would be a thrill, I have a lot to learn before those come along, but it gives me a goal nonetheless. Congratulations on your success and good luck the rest of your season!

Derek


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

show off:lol:

thats a bit of walking right there! congrats on out smarting some smart critters! and way to accomplish your goal!


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

David and I got our first Badger this year and what a thrill that was and this week we are going to the northern lower for weasel and maybe an otter. but the real question is '' how did you release that other Badger:yikes:


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

Congratrs OT and thanks for sharing. Good luck on your surgery.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice work. I love the short tail and longtails. Something about that snow white and black tip that is really intriguing. Still trying to find one but admittedly I haven't tried very hard. I dont think there are big numbers of them in my area anyway, putting traps out would probably help though! Hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! Now you just need a Wolverine


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Great achievement, congrats! Thanks for taking the time to share with us

Best of luck on the surgery, we'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice job OT!

Ther are several on that list that I have never trapped. 

Maybe someday.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice OT. Glad you had a nice year and good luck with your surgery.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Very nice. I wish I had those same opportunities. 

Congratulations.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Surgery went well I am home resting for 5 weeks now, bummer! This season was truly a blast for me and nothing what I had planned for as I never planned on getting into canines. The season was 10 days old before I decided to targer them at my place and all I had was 4 coilsprings at the time.  Not anymore though

The weasel family came quick this year I very fortunate to catch them as I did, my time was limited. Had a lot of fun and learned a lot and that is the best part.

Good luck everyone I will be laying low for awhile now.

OT


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Good Job!!!


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Great post OT.


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Congrats on an awesome season and a successful surgery. 

Just wondering how a person would find out if there are long/short tail weasels and badgers in their area. Any and all help appreciated, thanks.

Happy New Years all!


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Great story and pics OT!!! Congrats on a successful season! I hope your recovery time goes well!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

HardWayMike said:


> Congrats on an awesome season and a successful surgery.
> 
> Just wondering how a person would find out if there are long/short tail weasels and badgers in their area. Any and all help appreciated, thanks.
> 
> Happy New Years all!


Thanks!

Look for weasel tracks is the best way to know if you have them besides just setting out boxes and catching some. As far as badger go if you have them around you will know it by all the big holes they dig around field edges, in sides of hills, along road edges etc...Badger sign is usually pretty easy to find if you have them.

For weasels look for creek bottoms with cattails, and thick conifer covered areas with tall grasses and edges of thick cover next to creek bottoms, any culverts in your area that are frozen are good travelways for them. Creek and river bottoms are great areas to find them.

Good luck

OT


----------

